# 08 maxima partial speaker & Bluetooth problems...



## Brian0384 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got an 08 Maxima. It's got navigation and I think the Bose system. I say think because the dash doesn't have the Bose logo like you see on most cd players. But the two rear deck speakers have the Bose covers. But anyway the passenger front speaker (door speaker only, tweeter plays) and the 2reardeck speakers don't play at all. The other door speakers and tweeters are fine. What could cause 3 speakers to not play at all? Fuses?

Another weird problem is the bluetooth phone. When I go into phone mode. I can barely hear the automated lady no matter how loud the volume is. I realized she is only coming out of the passenger front tweeter. What could cause this? The two problems related? 

Unfortunately the dealer I bought it from isn't being much help and does know how to take care of the customer AFTERr the sale also. Cough...Nissan at the avenues in jax!


----------



## Brian0384 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well it is kind of. I bought it used from the dealer but when I spoke to the manager on the phone he said it wasn't a warrNty thing (unfortunately I'm out of town). However, I did buy the interior /exterior extended warranty. However I gotta wait another month or so for it to kick in before I can make the claim. So hopefully the end I'll get it covered but I'm starting to think even the working speakers now sound like crap. Probably just need to spend the money and replace and amp them all!! 

On another note, I wonder if it's possible to change out my navigation/stereo unit with one From a newer model maxima? Nut only if it has a USB iPod hookup instead of aux. And a DVD player. Not sure if the new ones have it or not?


----------

